# My hamster...can anyone help!



## gem1984 (Jan 7, 2011)

I got a baby syrian hamster a couple of months ago and she does this routine thing. She goes over to her wheel, rubs herself along the wheel and bars then skakes her entire body, scratches and then proceeds to wash herself. She doesn't scratch a lot and she only does all this in one part of her cage. There is no evidence of hair loss, she is not hand tamed yet so I cannot hold her to check her over but her coat generally looks healthy. I'm not sure whether hamsters do this shake kind of thing (bit like a dog shake) or whether she has something irratating her but she does not do it all the time only before she starts cleaning. Can anyone advise???

Thanks


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

gem1984 said:


> I got a baby syrian hamster a couple of months ago and she does this routine thing. She goes over to her wheel, rubs herself along the wheel and bars then skakes her entire body, scratches and then proceeds to wash herself. She doesn't scratch a lot and she only does all this in one part of her cage. There is no evidence of hair loss, she is not hand tamed yet so I cannot hold her to check her over but her coat generally looks healthy. I'm not sure whether hamsters do this shake kind of thing (bit like a dog shake) or whether she has something irratating her but she does not do it all the time only before she starts cleaning. Can anyone advise???
> 
> Thanks


I would have thought that this is just part of her cleaning routine and nothing to worry about. Might be worth getting some Beaphar Spot On mite treatment in case...this can be used as preventitive so won't do any harm. But really you need to try and hand tame her. Is she vicious? A tried and tested way to tame a hamster is to sit in the bath and let her run around. She will explore you but has the option of running so she won't be scared. But the longer you leave it the harder it will be. xx


----------



## gem1984 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi thanks for your reply. I will look into getting that.
She is not vicious, she has only bitten me twice and I think that was because I had my hand in the wrong place. I haven't tried the bath thing yet so will give that a go. She is just really jumpy. She will take food from my hand and she has just started walking onto my hand to get food so I am hoping thats a good sign.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

As Niki said, I would treat her with a spot on mite treatment, the xeno ones are pretty good, I think its xeno 50 for hamsters but dont quote me on that , if she continues to do it after treatment it might just be a scenting behaviour. As far as hand taming her its often a problem getting hamsters out of their cage, they get defensive when in their cages and guard them, if you can get her out in her playball and take treats and toys into the bath (get in yourself) and let her climb on you and get used to being touched by you. I had a hamster who was never ever hand tamed but she was amazing anyway and lived a very long and happy life, having said that I missed out on hammy cuddles


----------



## gem1984 (Jan 7, 2011)

She will take food from my hand and I can get her into her ball. But she is really nervous. She has never bitten me when I have tried to pick her up it's just I think the first time she was nibbling my finger and bit a little too had and the second time, I had forgotten to wash my hands, and wasn't paying attention and she bit me. Problem is now I am nervous around her. Think I just need to get on with it and sort as soon as I can. I lost my last hamster and christmas and miss having cuddles, although short, with him so am really craving her have her hand tamed.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh yeah she sounds like she is coming around nicely. Just keep at it. No loud noises and keep a calm voice and no sudden movements. It's just getting her to trust you. SOme just won't trust as TDM said....but most do and she obviously trusts you a bit. Then you'd be able to see any skin condition etc. xx


----------



## gem1984 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for your help


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Mine used to do that, rubbing her scent over the cage, I think its completely normal, so I was told on a hamster forum. It did scare me for a while at first!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

what part of her body is she rubbing? hamsters have scent glands on their hips and rub along things the scent them.

quite a few of my hamsters will shake like a dog after they have scented something too.

shes probably just saying MINE


----------



## gem1984 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yeah it is her scent glands she is rubbing but it's the shaking like a dog tha freaked me but it's nice to know that the shaking is not unusual. As she only does it in this one place so would suggest it is nothing worry about. Thanks for replying. Xx


----------



## gem1984 (Jan 7, 2011)

I tried the bath thing tonight and it worked wonders. Bella was walking over me, also trying to get out the bath, and I was feeding her food from her food bowl then was cupping her in my hands and lifting her slightly. There were a few times when she didn't want to be picked up so jumped out my hands. Again I did not have her far from the bath as didn't want her to fall too far. But at one point she let me pick her up and she walked along my arm and I was supporting her on my chest. I am so pleased. She didn't go for me once. She did have a couple of flinches but I could stroke her and everything. Really pleased and a step in the right direction. Thanks for the idea. xx


----------

